# Uruguay en los otros foros de SkyscraperCity



## NicoBolso

Dado que da una cierta pereza andar buscando threads sobre Uruguay por todo SSC, hagamos una cosa: cada vez que alguien abra un thread sobre Uruguay fuera del foro uruguayo, notifíqueselo al resto acá poniendo un link al thread que abrió, para que el resto vaya y aporte información también sin tener que andar buscando a ciegas (el foro es bastante grande).

Empiezo yo: abrí un thread en *Highrises *sobre la Torre de Antel.

MONTEVIDEO | Antel Tower | 160m | 35 fl. | T/O

Edit: me equivoqué de subforo asi que probablemente muevan ese thread, en cuyo caso postearé el nuevo link.


----------



## NicoBolso

Voten a la Torre de Antel en *Rate our Talls*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561389


----------



## NicoBolso

Aeropuerto Internacional de Carrasco en *Airports and Aviation*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17258456#post17258456


----------



## mbuildings

mega thread of montevideo, uruguay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17212999#post17212999


----------



## NicoBolso

Former Uruguayan dictator Alvarez arrested en *In the news*


----------



## NicoBolso

Se podría anclar esto al encabezado del foro.


----------



## NicoBolso

What do you know about uruguayan football? (*Skybar*)


----------



## Parlanchín

Me parece muy buena la idea de este thread y ya que ahora tenemos material abundante y no dependemos tanto de la web como antes si que nosotros mismos sacamos las fotos debemos promocionar al paisito en el foro internacional. Hasta ahora nuestra presencia alli es escasa, asi que sería bueno crear threads y poner el enlace aqui para que podamos ver que tanto éxito tienen. Me comprometo desde ya a laburar para eso y estaría bueno que lo hagamos entre todos.


----------



## palmares

^^
No solo creando nuevos threads sino posteando en thread generales, por ejemplo yo puse fotos robadas del Palacio Legislativo aca:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453404&page=3

fotos de China Zorrilla, Natalia Oreiro y Barbara Mori aca:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579691&=page10

y un par mas que ahora no me recuerdo con el proposito de que nuestro paisito sea nombrado che, sino es siempre lo mismo, Argentina, Peru, Venezuela, Colombia,Chile, Brasil y Mexico y nosotros que? no tenemos nada para mostrar?


----------



## NicoBolso

Thread sobre las obras de Carlos Ott en Dubai y Abu Dhabi (son MUCHAS).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583409


----------



## el palmesano

si queres saber yo hace tiempo cree un thread de los proyectos en uruguay en el apartado inbternacional dedicada a todos los proyectos de una ciudad o pais


----------



## NicoBolso

Pone un link


----------



## el palmesano

es este, pueden colaborar si quieren
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398729


----------



## NicoBolso

Piriapolis: a beach resort frozen in time (*Cityscapes and skyline photos*)


----------



## espectro

que buenas estan las fotos de piria!!


----------



## NicoBolso

Palacio de la Luz en *Califica nuestras ciudades y edificios*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585322


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Muy bueno Nico, pero te faltó poner la encuesta.


----------



## el palmesano

bueno queria saber si me podian ayudar con el thrad de proyectos y construcciones de uruguay del foro internacionl, para actulizarlo un poco sobretodo, si es por el texto lo pueden traducir directament con el traducto de google que no hay problema, aah! y pueden a de ams hacer un quoteo, asi que por fabor ayudenme si tienen tiempo


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398729&page=4
por las dudas el link


----------



## Lord_Nelson

si palme vamos entre todos a tratar de areglar y actualizar ese thread tuyo que esta demas ! me encanta pero esta re desactualizado y hay un quilombo de fotos a ver si puedo find algo de info.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

revivo esto..para que sepan que existe un hilo de esta indole.

los fotografos del foro no olviden avisar cuando participen en un concurso...y si alguien arma un hilo especifico, avisen porfa!!!

y por que no un stick? ya que estas cosas se venian avisando el el buzon.


----------



## Tatito

Buenas tardes, en función de una sugerencia de Cacho del Monte vamos a reflotar este hilo del 2008 para que desde acá se den a conocer los hilos que traten de uruguay o de algún forista uruguayo, fuera de nuestro foro local, como explicaba Nico al inicio del thread.

Para estrenarlo les dejo el enlace que motivó esta sugerencia, si es que había un ganador a la mejor foto del 2011 en el UPC Latino.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480909


Saludos.-


.


----------



## SebaFun

Bien, cuentan con mi apoyo si lo merecen, y si no lo merecen depende de quien sea.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tatito

URUGUAY l Megaproyectos 



.


----------



## el palmesano

ya se que no es dentro de ssc, pero hay que votar señores jaja

http://www.new7wonders.com/cities/en

que dos ciudades uruguayas están dentro de las seleccionadas del continente!

difundanlo entre uruguayos, no extranjeros


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Gracias palme saludos


----------



## Pablito28

Montevideo, la capital de Uruguay en SSCPy.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

> excelentes fotos pablito!!!
> 
> gracias x el hilo...tal vez habia que subir algunas mas de la costa/playa.
> 
> abrazo


gracias por la info!!!


----------



## Tatito

Excelente Pablito... muy buena iniciativa. 


.


----------



## El_hereje

Impecable Locaza!

Abrazos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Bueno Gente, Ott estuvo haciendo de las suyas en buenos aires...aca les dejo el hilo de su ultima obra.










visiten el hilo acá


----------



## SebaFun

Eso iria mejor en uruguayos por el mundo, o uruguay por el mundo, porque aca se deben poner los hilos sobre uruguay en otros foros. creo.

Igual el edificio esta raro, no me gustan las medianeras.


----------



## Pablito28

Un forista tico visitó Uruguay e hizo un hilo en en el Foro de Costa Rica.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500791


----------



## Bolsilludo

Punta del Este en el foro brasileño: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89991096&highlight=uruguay#post89991096


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Gracias muchachos...un monton lo suyo!!! Abrazos


----------



## Ricardito

Hola amigos! sera que pueden colaborar con este hilo, se refiere a mostrar ciudades de menos de 150 mil habitantes de Uruguay y Paraguay. Se les agradece.

LINK


----------



## mariocesare

Hola Uruguayan amigos 

I don't speak spanish , I added some posts about uruguay wine producers in my site about "most fashionable wineries of the world".

See it if you want 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87530022&postcount=3


----------



## el palmesano

^^ ok thanks for share it with us!!

I'm not very interested in wines, but I will try to see your post!


----------



## el palmesano

en la expo shangai: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1348269&page=15&highlight=uruguay


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es para cortarse las venas con una soda cracker!!!


----------



## el palmesano

falta esto:



magoff said:


> *Fue un gran laburo para mi,de verdad les agradezco el reconocimiento!
> 
> Aca estan todos los foros...*
> 
> Argentino... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515049
> 
> Chileno... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516052
> 
> Colombiano... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510197
> 
> Costa Rica.... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509405
> 
> Ecuatoriano... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516054
> 
> Salvadoreño... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516060
> 
> Guatemalteco... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516062
> 
> Honduras... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91757270#post91757270





magoff said:


> Mexicano...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516068
> 
> Nicaraguense... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516071
> 
> Panameño... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509410
> 
> Paraguayo (aca el thread ya existia) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499618
> 
> Peruano... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516080
> 
> Portoriqueño... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509230
> 
> Dominicano...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91723698#post91723698
> 
> Venezolano... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516079
> 
> Español (me lo movieropn a uno que ya existia)... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225293&page=8


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Bolsilludo said:


> Interesante. Lástima que el carioca recorrió solamente la zona céntrica.



gracias por el aviso

lindo titulo.."Na capital da Cisplatina "


----------



## magoff

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> gracias por el aviso
> 
> lindo titulo.."Na capital da Cisplatina "


Fue idea mia! Se la aconseje por PM como "gancho" y para diferenciarlo de todos los otros hilos sobre Montevideo y Uruguay que hay en el foro brasileño.


----------



## gfd08

pahhh... magoff, te fisuraste mal con estos threads!!! :lol:

hablando en serio, tremendo laburo, mil gracias por tomarte la labor de que nos hagamos conocer en otros lados.

un abrazo!


----------



## Pablito28

URUGUAY | Arquitectura en el siglo XXI


Están todos invitados a participar


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias pablito...


----------



## Tatito

Chas gracias Pablini... 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

colaboren con el hilo de pablito...que esta bueno!!


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Ya se subieron nuevos aportes Cacho?

Estábamos esperando eso, Pablito es media histérica con sus hilos jajajajaja, hace unos días subí material y me mandó un mp diciendo que no me metiera con sus hilos!  jajajaja.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no hablas en serio no?

y no, no hay nuevos aportes...no sabia que era algo de pablito solamente. 

pero bueno, con la mafia no hay que meterse, nunca se esta seguro en ningun lado :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no hablas en serio no?
> 
> y no, no hay nuevos aportes...no sabia que era algo de pablito solamente.
> 
> pero bueno, con la mafia no hay que meterse, nunca se esta seguro en ningun lado :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


Es broma del Locazo, Cachote. Los hilos no son propiedad de quien los crea ni de ningún otro usuario.

Si encuentran información para publicar en el hilo no duden en publicarla :yes:


----------



## El_hereje

:lol::lol::lol:

Este Cacho es una chota! jajajaja.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:

sonaste convincente.

:lol:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no hablas en serio no?


:rofl:
:rofl:


.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos días, les dejo acá un hilo que crearon en el Foro Mexicano, que se llama MUNDO l Lo mejor de Skyscrapercity, donde comparten cosas interesantes que pasan a lo largo y ancho del Foro pero que los foristas que no salen del Foro Mexicano no conocen.
Lo comparto acá porque compartí allí la restauración del Hotel Casino Carrasco para que lo conozcan.

Saludos.


.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Está buena la idea del hilo, sé que va a sonar feo, pero yo donde hay mexicanos no me meto, nos viven despreciando y ninguneando (*no todos, obviamente*), pero bue...

Gracias Tato, abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

Hipódromo de Maroñas en "_Califica nuestras ciudades y edificios_".


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96087476#post96087476


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89783078#post89783078


un hilo en ingles que armo pampa_uy


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Muy bueno el hilo de Pampa !!! Felicitaciones don Pampa :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

fantastcio, no lo abandoens ese!! yo inetntare comentar seguio 


como ya saben yo tengo uno de montevideo muy antiguo que intento actualizar cada poco


----------



## Xavimvd

Xavimvd said:


> Aproveché las fotos que tomé para el hilo de Montevideo en el foro portugués y creé uno para el foro de Colombia:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666662


Y el mismo fue compartido en el foro de Bolivia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107984326#post107984326

Por otra parte, creé un nuevo hilo en el foro del Paraguay sobre la Costa de Oro...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107986672#post107986672


----------



## Pablito28

Edificio Montevideo Waterwork's & Co


----------



## Xavimvd

Acabo de inaugurar el primer hilo de Montevideo en los foros del Asia Central, concretamente en SSC Kazajistán.

¡Están todos invitados a darse una vuelta!

kay:


----------



## Déa_

*Mi primer hilo*

Hola! 
Desde el foro brasileño... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2046278

Amei o Uruguay! :heart:


----------



## agus_southMVD

No sé si se puede hablar de esto en los foros de SSC, pero hace poco salió una foto de la Ciudad Vieja en el Guess the City y en la parte de "top other guesses" las primeras ciudades eran:

Helsinki, Finland (8) • Naples, Italy (5) • San Francisco, United States (4) • Oslo, Norway (4) • Copenhagen, Denmark (3)

Muy nórdica Montevideo...

(Felicitaciones a quién sacó la foto :lol


----------



## FEDE_22

Link? jeje


----------



## Déa_

*Hola de nuevo..*

Agora fiz um thread de Colonia...:heart:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2047447

Espero que gostem


----------



## Gonza77

Tremendas fotos.
Muchas gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## Déa_

^^
:tyty: 

Gracias, Gonza77!


----------



## SebaFun

Hoy Uruguay está en todos los otros foros, debido al banner:banana:


----------

